# SUCHE prof. Foto-Archivierungsprogramm



## Bildermann (25. September 2004)

Wer kann mir ein prof. Foto-Archivierungsprogramm empfehlen, welches EXIF-Informationen und die für Profis relevanten IPTC-Standard verwendet/lesen kann.


----------



## Joh (25. September 2004)

My favorite: ACDSee 

Super komfortabel!


----------



## Senfdose (26. September 2004)

Moin!


Mach dich mal unter folgendem Link schlau!


Gruß Senf!

Hier Klicken!


----------



## noizeemusic (26. September 2004)

Ich kann dir Studioline professional empfehlen.
Das ist wirklich sehr gut und umfangreich.
Die Originale bleiben immer erhalten und du kannst kommentieren, drehen, bearbeiten, was du willst.

ansonsten solltest du mal unter
http://www.exstensis.com nachschauen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. September 2004)

Hi,

schau dir mal die folgenden Programme genauer an:

1.Photools IMATCH http://www.photools.de
2. Extensis Portfolio http://www.extensis.com/de/products/asset_management.jsp
3. Canto Cumulus http://www.canto.de

Ich selbst kenne und besitze davon die ersten beiden.
Für meine Arbeit nutze ich allerdings nur noch IMATCH. Erstens weil micht die
geradezu unglaubliche Funktionsvielfalt überzeugt, zweitens weil der Preis stimmt
und drittens weil Mario Westphal einfach in meinen Augen den deutlich besseren
Support bietet im Vergleich zu Extensis, denen ihre Produkte bzw. Kunden immer
wieder ziemlich egal waren.

Wenn du noch komplexere Lösungen suchst, wie z.B. Lösungen, mit denen du
Fotos (Dias) auch verkaufen kannst (CheckIn, CheckOut, Accounting, usw.), dann
frag nochmal speziell dazu nach. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

